# March Photo Challenge Sponsored By Lensbabies - Balance Photos



## TwistMyArm (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who submitted this month. All 25 photos can be viewed by clicking on the following the link: Balance  Photos!

Thanks to our generous sponsor this month's winner will receive a lensbaby courtesy of lensbabies.com. Thanks again to LensbabiesSam and lensbabies.com for sponsoring this months challenge!

*Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. *

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 25) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 



The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## ferny (Apr 1, 2005)

Great stuff again and thanks Twist. :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Apr 1, 2005)

Great job everyone!  And I'm glad you put that bit that's in bold in...it was needed.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 1, 2005)

alot of good stuff.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 1, 2005)

wow, really hard to choose this time!

I didn't submit any photos this contest... just couldn't think anything up..

oh, well.... there are some really awesome shots here! :thumbup:


----------



## damonff (Apr 2, 2005)

These entries are much better than in the last website's challenge I frequented...I'm excited about april...


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow, there are some really fantastic entries this month! How the hell is a girl supposed to pick just one?


----------



## photo gal (Apr 2, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Wow, there are some really fantastic entries this month! How the hell is a girl supposed to pick just one?




Yeah, What mad said!!!  : )


----------



## meotter (Apr 3, 2005)

heh, some great shots in there... i couldn't even vote for myself with good conscience...


----------



## Firelance (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't understand why there are so few votes for 9 and 19?


----------



## walter23 (Apr 5, 2005)

Firelance said:
			
		

> I don't understand why there are so few votes for 9 and 19?



Not everybody has the same tastes as you (and hey, isn't voting still going on?).

Nice photos in there.


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

walter23 said:
			
		

> Not everybody has the same tastes as you (and hey, isn't voting still going on?).
> 
> Nice photos in there.



He's right...read the section in bold in the first post of this thread...please try not to post opinions or create any bias until after the voting is over with.


----------



## meotter (Apr 7, 2005)

heh, 17 should be re-entered again for the april contest of reflection


----------



## TwistMyArm (Apr 8, 2005)

It was pretty close this month. Thanks to everyone who participated. Nice work!

Anyway a big congrats has to go out to Chiller this month! Chiller submitted photo 17 which took 15 votes in total to win. 
Congrats again Chiller you are the winner of the March photo challenge and a Lensbaby courtesy of
lensbabies.com


----------



## Corry (Apr 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## ferny (Apr 9, 2005)

Well done! I think that is one of those photo's we all wish we'd have taken and hope that we could have done it as well.


----------



## Chase (Apr 9, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## meotter (Apr 10, 2005)

good job chiller!  i voted for you


----------



## Bimmie (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice job, I nearly catched up on you but yea


----------



## damonff (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice shot...


----------



## LensbabiesSam (Apr 11, 2005)

Congratulations Chiller!  We will be sending you your new Lensbaby soon.  Enjoy!

Sam


----------



## Chase (Apr 11, 2005)

Sam: Thanks again for offering such a great prize for our winners!

Chiller: Hope you enjoy the lens, we look forward to seeing some shots with it!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you Sam, and everybody at Lensbabies, Thank you PhotoForum for having the challenges, and a big thank you to everybody who voted for my pic.  
Looking forward to getting my new baby, and I will post pics as soon as I can.
Thanx again
Chiller


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 11, 2005)

Chiller very well done indeed. You smoked me, I only had three. Yours was very original and exceptionally done.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 15, 2005)

congrats Chiller!


----------

